# I just got some Trysochomis ansogii...looking for info



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I picked up 5 juvie Trysochromis ansogii. Has anyone kept them? 
I couldn't find a lot of info about them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The spelling of their name is off, which probably hurt you on a google search. Thysochromis ansorgii

That's about all I can help.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

They were formerly also called Thysia until the name was found to already be in use. They are a nice, relatively non-aggressive cichlid. Quite easy to reproduce. You should find a lot online using either ( or both) of the mentioned genus names.


----------

